# Australian Stock horse nationals + Fountain of youth sale



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I went down to the nationals yesterday to check out the youngstock sale (1 and 2 yr olds), was there a bit early so i saw the end of the time trial- the last event of the open challenge, and then the presentations. And afterwards a lights display. 
The sale was good, the highest price was just over $20,000, and i cant remember the lowest, a couple of horses were passed in. I have the prices each lot went for if anyones interested.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoa! Pretty horses. I love that video but boy, those must be pretty bombproof horses!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That last picture wow!
I love the video! So neat.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't see the video until I get home, lame!

Would love to see the prices, if that' ok? Especially interested in what Kerrana Magu went for as I know his owner :] I'll have to look back through the catalogue and see what my picks went for. Knowing me I always pick the most expensive ones!

Do you know who won the Futurity? I had a friend competeing, she went fairly well. She was on Belmur Logan who they bought from the sale 2 years ago, and out of the sale horses there she came third. Not sure what she came overall yet.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

BTW That's Magu rearing in the last two photos - Lol!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks like a small crowd.  
Love the pictures and the video! Those are some pretty handsome horses, I want one now. xD


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We don't really get big crowds to horse shows in Australia - Absolutely nothing like you get in the US.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> We don't really get big crowds to horse shows in Australia - Absolutely nothing like you get in the US.


Well I figured Australia had a high horse population so the show would be quite larger, speacially with that breed of horse. 
Hmm..Thats interesting.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> We don't really get big crowds to horse shows in Australia - Absolutely nothing like you get in the US.


Yeah and it was about 8pm to so that doesnt help.

No idea who won the futurity.



Lot 1: Highest bid $6750, passed in
Lot 2: Highest bid $1500, passed in
Lot 3: $5000
4: $5750
5: No bids, passed in
6: $3250
7: Highest bid $1500, passed in
8: $3750
9: $2250
10: $2250
11: 3000
12: Highest bid $3750, passed in
13: $8500
14: $1500
15: $2000
16: Highest $2000, passed in
17: $7500
18: $5750
19: $1750
20: $1000
21: $6250
22: Withdrawn
23: This was the one my parents bought, and they dont want the price up.. :lol: though some people would know anyway..
24: $7000
25: no bids, passed in 
26: $2500
27: $7000
28: Withdrawn
29: $2000
30: $4500
31: $2000
32: $20,500
33: no bids, passed in
34: Withdrawn
35: withdrawn
36: No bids, passed in. (this one had a weak hind leg)
37: $8000
38: $7500
39: $1000
40: Withdrawn
41: $2750
42: $3000
43: $4000
44: $4250
45: $3750
46: $2500
47: $3750.


I was pretty surprised at the prices some of the horses were going for, i was expecting higher. Alot of the photos in the journal wern't that great either, didnt do some of the horses justice.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice horses! Haha, what are the bagged tree/plants for?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

roro said:


> Nice horses! Haha, what are the bagged tree/plants for?


To section off that part of the arena, the larger side they had the time trial running, and the smaller side is where the competitors waiting for they're turn waited/warmed up


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for that! Interesting. Quite sad that the prices were so low and so many were passed in or no bids. I wish I had enough money to head up, there were definitely some bargains!

My pick of the fillies went for decent enough money. Glen Lee Rivoli Miss Tech, Braeview Opal, Lone Pine Rythym, and Wenona Jade.

Wenona Jade was my favourite, and I actually think a bit typier than the Glen Lee filly - Though that's just off the pictures, so may have been different in the flesh. $5750 for her was probably a good price.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a couple of dodgy photos of Wenona Jade, none of miss tech though


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats the downside to it being inside - Hard to get good photos!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, didnt help that its a new camera and im still working out to use it. and i didnt want to put the flash on as well- rather distracting


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat! That video is incredible!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woweeee! ThatNinjaHorse, are you going to the cutting futurity?! I am!Im turning Stovk horse :s Cos I go to a stock horse training college  Thansk for sharing these pics!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Pinto
No im not unfortunately, im living in Melbourne now so no horses for me for a while. 
What college do you go to?


----------

